# perseids



## CdCase123 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey, for all you folks away from the city and light pollution, get your asses outside tonight and look out for the perseids meteor shower! (aug 11 & 12)


----------



## LilMa (Aug 12, 2009)

I was amazing man. A natural mini light show just for us insomniacs!


----------

